# New Arrival.



## dan18 (May 30, 2006)

my new O & W M5 arrived today.

my first impressions:

when i opened the box it looked even better in real life then on the web. the pictures dont do it justice.

the weight is also good, and that is with a nato strap.

i like the size also, as a skinny chap i find anything over 40 mm can start to look too big on my wrist, this is perfect.

the nato james bond is different, my first nato, takes some getting used to visually, but adds something to the watch.

all in all i am very impressed, a perfect foil to my speedmaster, and of my 5 watches ( i know a pathetic amount but i am trying) definitely in the top 2.

i would even consider getting another O & W divers.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Congrats! My experience is that O&Ws grow on you too - so if you like it now you will like it even more in a few months. They are such 'just get the job done' watches - I love 'em.


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

quoll said:


> Congrats! My experience is that O&Ws grow on you too - so if you like it now you will like it even more in a few months. They are such 'just get the job done' watches - I love 'em.


Hear, hear!!


----------



## trumpetera (Feb 19, 2005)

dan18 said:


> my new O & W M5 arrived today.
> 
> my first impressions:
> 
> ...


I've had my M5 for about 5 years now (wow, time REALLY flies!), and I tend to come back to either that or my ID3077 Prototype all the time. My M5 has become the watch I rely on when doing rough outdoor things, veranda building, working on the house, sailing etc. and I can truly say that it hasn't let me down ONCE! On the contrary, It keeps within the second/24 hours!! how's that for a non-chronometer!!

The only litlle thing that bugs me a bit is that the luminous little dots in the bezel seems to dissappear one by one. Not a biggie, but something for Mr Wajs to look in to.

One of the best watches I own!


----------

